# How to Take a Good Conformation Photos



## Speed Racer

THANK YOU!!!! 

That's all I have to say...... :wink:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Thank you! I might have some pics of my two on the shop computer that fit the criteria for examples. Will check and post up later if I find them.


----------



## Rachel1786

NdAppy said:


> If anyone wants to post examples of good and bad conformation pictures that they have taken, that would be wonderful, or if anyone has anything else to add to this list. :lol:


Here is an example of a *bad*(but frequently posted) conformation shot.









I have tons of bad, but not a whole lot of good one lol


----------



## Faceman

Rachel1786 said:


> Here is an example of a *bad*(but frequently posted) conformation shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of bad, but not a whole lot of good one lol


It's especially hard to get good conformation shots on Appys. Setting them up so that all their spots line up properly is a nightmare...:wink:


----------



## NdAppy

Taking the side picture you need to be even with the middle of the horse and pointing straight at them. You need to have you camera level with their barrel so as to not be to high or to low (distorting up or down) 

Example of a side picture. 











Example of a rear picture










I need to find my front view of her. 


Anyone else have any pictures to add?


----------



## Dame Nuit

I give you pictures of my horses : 









This one is a little bit too near the front of the horse, but rather exploitable










On this kind of picture too, you can see lot of things. Having the horse stay on this kind of ground is great help, because you know it's flat.

This last picture of him, without grass and just in front of him, would have been perfect! 










This other one : 










Is OK.

That : 









With a rider on, you can see a lot of things already... But it's not the best way to get an idear...


----------



## NdAppy

Bumping this up.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Here are some examples that are pretty good.


----------



## Poseidon

Also, being slightly off in the angle while taking the picture can make your horse look much different than it actually does. Also shown in these two pictures: the difference squared legs makes. In the first picture, Abby's legs are under her and it throws off her entire shoulder angle. 

For example: 
In this picture, I am slightly to the right and it makes Abby look like a Dachshund and all out of proportion. 









While she does actually have a long back, it's not nearly as awkward when I am standing correctly.









And for a good hind shot, it makes it easier to critique if the tail is either braided like MN's picture or put into a quick knot like this (forgive my tilted angle):


----------



## smrobs

There are already plenty of good examples of what to do so I'll simply suggest that this should get stickied.


----------



## equiniphile

This would be a decent picture if his back legs were even. Those durn Thoroughbreds just never want to stand square! :wink:








This picture of the Claiborne stallion Pulpit is something I see too often: partial side view, legs cut off, only thing really visible being the chest and face.








Obviously over-exaggerated, but you can see how a slant can make a nice horse look wonky:


----------



## NdAppy

Bumping this up to the top again.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

sticky anyone?


----------



## faye

Here is an example of how even a slight change in angle can cause a drastic changein conformation:

Good photo









bad photo


----------



## NdAppy

Bringing this back up to the top of the page.


----------



## GotaDunQH

NdAppy said:


> Taking the side picture you need to be even with the middle of the horse and pointing straight at them. You need to have you camera level with their barrel so as to not be to high or to low (distorting up or down)
> 
> Example of a side picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of a rear picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find my front view of her.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any pictures to add?


Agree the pic needs to be taken dead center of the horse's barrel, but this horse is not set up square on the photo. It's important to get the horse ABSOLUTELY square.....with the front legs straight down from the shoulder, and the back legs with the hocks just below to the point of buttock.


----------



## NdAppy

And some horses don't stand absolutely square when no one is holding them. :wink:


----------



## faye

GotaDunQH said:


> Agree the pic needs to be taken dead center of the horse's barrel, but this horse is not set up square on the photo. It's important to get the horse ABSOLUTELY square.....with the front legs straight down from the shoulder, and the back legs with the hocks just below to the point of buttock.


I disagree, the first photo I posted he is not 100% square but he is stood up perfectly to judge conformation. Infact in the showring in the UK that is how you should stand them when the judge is looking at conformation.


----------



## Bridgertrot

This needs to be stickied! I'm still seeing threads with poor pictures. 

Remember that legs need to be shot from the front/rear straight on. I keep seeing a few that are still at a slight angle. Also be sure there's good lighting in the photo and make sure the background doesn't blend into the horse (such as a black horse partially standing in front of a black doorway). Crouching also helps from taking the photo at too high of an angle.

Helpful website too: http://www.equisearch.com/horses_care/health/anatomy/conformation_clinic_photo_120808/

And also when taking a picture of the rear legs, take it from the back of the horse where the tail is viewable. I've seen a few where people stick the camera between the horses front leg so you get a leg/sheath view. The POB is an important reference point that can't be seen unless taken from the rear. Haha.


----------



## Supermane

Here is one that I think is pretty good. It's off a horse website I came across (and the horse on it's own is lovely which helps)









Off of this website: Home


----------



## NdAppy

Bumping this back up the top.


----------



## NdAppy

*whistles*


----------



## Horsegears

Very important thread.

One thing that may not have been mentioned is to stand at least 10 or 15m from the horse, and to also crouch down to approx its elbow height (no lower).

Both of the above help negate misleading photo proportions. Although you can allows for such angles, the less you need to estimate or allow for the more accurate the result.

PS: Open stance with head held in a natural position also helps.


----------



## NdAppy

Bringing this back up to the top.


----------



## allisonjoy

this might be a dumb question but is it possible that one of my horses is unable to square up? i can't get her to do it!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

allisonjoy said:


> this might be a dumb question but is it possible that one of my horses is unable to square up? i can't get her to do it!!!!


Well being square isn't a natural position I've found. You have to teach your horse to do it. I'm still working out how to do that but I've found fixing the backs helps.. then you just have to line up the fronts. If you do it the other way, the backs won't line up as easily.


----------



## allisonjoy

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well being square isn't a natural position I've found. You have to teach your horse to do it. I'm still working out how to do that but I've found fixing the backs helps.. then you just have to line up the fronts. If you do it the other way, the backs won't line up as easily.


I worked on it today actually, she seems to not be catching on as quick as i'd expect but i have been able to obtain it! she's a slight bit toed out in the back so it never looks right anyways ):< me being horrible at showmanship and her not being the slight bit interested in it has just proved to be a disaster lol. 

but tips like yours do help && provide some future encouragement!!


----------



## NdAppy

bringing this back up as it seems to be needed...


----------



## InStyle

Great thread!! I will be trying my hand at some conformation pictures tomorrow. Could be interesting!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegears

allisonjoy said:


> I worked on it today actually, she seems to not be catching on as quick as i'd expect but i have been able to obtain it! she's a slight bit toed out in the back so it never looks right anyways ):< me being horrible at showmanship and her not being the slight bit interested in it has just proved to be a disaster lol.
> 
> but tips like yours do help && provide some future encouragement!!


I hear lots of people complaining about horses not standing straight but I have never had a problem. For a confo photo you only need a reasonable open stance (Back legs don't matter so much). Usually if your patient and just give a little nudge here and their the horse lines up fine. Maybe its about the handler just having the touch to have a horse take half steps forward or back. I am never in a hurry for confo pics and I think that's important.


----------



## NdAppy

Bringing this back up...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

allisonjoy said:


> I worked on it today actually, she seems to not be catching on as quick as i'd expect but i have been able to obtain it! she's a slight bit toed out in the back so it never looks right anyways ):< me being horrible at showmanship and her not being the slight bit interested in it has just proved to be a disaster lol.
> 
> but tips like yours do help && provide some future encouragement!!


Well you're welcome  My horse and I are working on it too.. he rather move his fronts than the backs so getting the backs square is a challenge haha. He's handy with those feet once he learns!

I think my horse is toed out in the back too, at least on one leg lol


----------



## NdAppy

Bumpity.


----------



## missnashvilletime

I think it should be added, that horses are supposed to be a bit toed out in the back, if they're back feet point straight forward they are usually bow-legged in the back. It's only if they are cow hocked that toeing out in the back is a problem I believe. 
http://www.triplecrown.com.au/getfile/32f92e6b-49c7-46a0-a2af-5a90c470f418/Hocks-from-rear-toba.aspx
Notice how the "Ideal" is a bit toed out but the legs are straight.  this is very helpful!


----------



## BaileyJo

Very helpful. Thanks for putting together.


----------



## NdAppy

bringing this back to the first page.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Bad conformation picture. Pausing in a walk in the pasture, photographer looking up a hill with the feet cut off and at an angle to the horse. How to make a hay belly look like a baby bump... 








Not a whole lot better, but better than the first... She is standing at a slight angle to the camera and is cocking her hind leg instead of holding weight on it. (kinda wish I knew what happened to her tail... :lol


----------



## NdAppy

Sunny those are really good examples of how the angle you take the picture from changes what you see about the horse!


----------



## NdAppy

Bringing this back up to the top.


----------



## NdAppy

Bumping this up again.


----------



## NdAppy

Bumping this up _again_ as it really seems to be needed.


----------



## FlyGap

Here is an example of a BAD conformation shot!








This mare looks swaybacked, toed out, ewe necked, and can you say butt high!!!
She is actually spooking in this shot, her front legs are splayed out dropping her withers
and messing up everything great about this horse!








Not that this is a good conformation shot, but you can see the difference a stance can make messing up a horses conformation!


----------



## FlyGap

One other thing to consider is the difference in coat conditions and health.
YES, this mare is FAT! She has been out of work due to an injury. Another thing is that she is in the final stages of shedding out and her dead hair in the last photo is making her look dull and unhealthy. Which will be commented on. In the first photo she is sparkly and her coat indicates how healthy she really is.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

It probably wouldn't hurt to bump this again.


----------

